# 3x3x3 White Assembly Kit?



## TimMc (May 19, 2008)

Rubiks.com now have them... Is this new or did I just not notice it before?

Tim.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 19, 2008)

I've heard that they've sold them before but discontinued it. I guess they re-stocked it? The old White DIY from rubiks.com had a flat center (not arched like now), but now it's arched. The center caps looks like the ones from cube4you.com heh. It's quite expensive...

So is that how the rubiks.com DIY caps are now? How are they different? Is it like the japanese speedcubing kit caps?+


----------



## masterofthebass (May 19, 2008)

They had them before, and it was my first cube. Someone stole it, and i've been longing for another one. I guess it's time for a rubiks.com order!


----------



## Lofty (May 19, 2008)

Interesting, the picture of the white assembly has a black core while the black assembly has a white core. I wonder if that will case any difference, probably not. I have been wanting a Rubiks.com diy but am still jobless...


----------



## dmr101010 (Jun 14, 2011)

(a little off topic) i got it and dont have glue for the caps any help?
(on topic) i got a white core with the white cube and i admit my grandfather is better then me i could not figure out how to get it to lock but he did


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 14, 2011)

where give me link.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 14, 2011)

3 year bump.
if you're having trouble keeping a center cap on, but don't have glue..... eh, no wait, don't use glue anyway. Try BluTak, or pop a piece of paper in there that's a little bigger than the hole so when you push the cap in the paper presses against the sides (never done it myself but others swear by it).


----------



## Olji (Jun 14, 2011)

Godmil said:


> 3 year bump.
> if you're having trouble keeping a center cap on, but don't have glue..... eh, no wait, don't use glue anyway. Try BluTak, or pop a piece of paper in there that's a little bigger than the hole so when you push the cap in the paper presses against the sides (never done it myself but others swear by it).


 
Paper works very good for holding the caps in place actually, done it on my F-II and shengshou 4x4, works like a charm


----------

